# How do you hide it from the Missus?



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Just read the topic about buying stuff from E-Bay and not letting yer misses know about fishing stuff you just purchased,and the consequences that result from such purchases.


How do you guys hide or what excuses do you use regarding fishing expenses?

I used to hide all my new fishing rods or reels I just purchased in my garage,and tell her if she asks,"Is that a new rod?"
"No, I've had this set-up for a long time,you are just now noticing it!",But now she 
decides to remodel the room.How am I suppose to justify or hide the 11'6 Tica casting rod I plan on purchasing?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

uh...do you have an old one you don't use anymore? if so, break it and then tell her you have to replace old faithful.

if that doesn't work, bring home flowers and take her out to dinner the day you buy it.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

wooo... very dangerous advice Husky  

She'll see right through you during that dinner and what you will have in your hand will be a bigger fire, money spent on dinner and money spent on your new gear. I know from experience, not a good idea... 

Only if I knew what I know now... if I was single, I'll go fishing everyday and buy all the gear before I say, 'I do.' 

My advice is to tell the truth well in advance. I think timing is critical, one time a package arrived at my house and she didn't know about it   :eek until it got there. Women are very emotional... haa haa. 

I only been married 2 years so I've be interested in finding out from the veterans...


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

well I posted a similar topic a while back, and got lots of good advice. You could say you had sent it back to the manufacturer for repairs six months ago, or a friend quit fishing and gave it to you. yardsale 
a 2 dollar bonanza. found it at the beach, or its your friends who hides his fishing habit from his wife! 75% off sale at walmart.
what ever you buy tell her it cost 1/4 of the actual price. 

Or God forbid you tell her the truth.....then beg forgiveness...
FOUR HUNDRED DOLLARS YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING WHAT ABOUT THE BROKEN TOILET, AND THE FLAT TIRE ON MY CAR, AND THE_______ 

fill in the blank


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

It works for me Jangwuah. I guess my wife is better than yours! LOL. LMAO.

BTW, been married for 8 years this June. I'm too young to have been married so long.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

eight years......lol i.m working on 18..... stil justifying my fishing equipment.......


----------



## Fishing Squid (Apr 19, 2000)

Wow! I bet you guys are all great at telling fish stories as well...  

My advice would be to get the wife interested in fishing, and justify buying yourself a nice rod by buying her one... and if it turns out she doesn't like fishing, *shrug* you've got 2 and didn't have to take that "other" path...

My wife's been fishing along side me for 3 years now. Took a few trips for her to figure out it wasn't time to discuss things..  LOL but it's awesome! 

So, how do you train a 1 yr old to hold a rod anyway LOL  

THE Fishing Squid


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I am the same way..My wife fishes with me. She has her own custom rod (my new reel) and says nothing when I buy equipment because she uses it too..


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Just tell her the truth because she has been on the board while you were out of the house taking a look as to what you have been up to here and what you could be possibly talking about on this board.  She wouldn't do that would she   
I thought not also. 
Your's Truly Busted at one time in Florida


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

This best way is to give her you credit card and hope she doesn't break you and make sure you tell her AFTER she has gone on her shopping spree or she will break you.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I don't hide anything. Every year for Christmas/birthday I get a new rod/reel setup and every year the price has been going up.

Also, my wife knows that I don't ask for much so when I tell her I have to "restock my fishing gear for the new season", she understands that this is usually a one-time shot at getting all the stuff I need for the year. I still buy lures here and there but I do not drop lots of bucks on additional purchases.

Fishing is all I do with my spare time. This will probably change next month when we buy our first house. And then there's the 25' center console boat I want to build next year in my backyard...we'll see how that goes...Once I sell her on the idea of getting out on the bay and doing some topwater fishing for stripers and blues, I think the sale has been made.  

PS - My wife loves to fish too!


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

Nserch,

I walk in the house backwards with them
and I tell her I'm taking them out.<lol>
Actually my wife doesn't have a problem with it and I have bought a ton of stuff since
we were married.


----------



## H2Ohunter (Dec 8, 2000)

I have some luck that my wife works too and is into scrapbooks. We both have our habits. We split the bills and she pays part and I pay the rest. If we both want it we both pay. I want it I pay - She wants it she pays. We both love the beach. The only down fall is that I prefer spring -n- fall and she likes summer. Our solution is several shorter trips. As for the equipment I take her in the shops with me like Dillions or Frisco Rod n Gun. She finds something she likes too. (hopefully less expensive) We both get new toys eveybody wins.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I never said to lie. The break an old rod and have to replace it thing was a joke.

The dinner and flowers thing works when we have $ in the bank. Just in case anyone misunderstood, you buy it after the dinner and flowers and you bring it up during the dinner.

I've never bought any fishing stuff that my wife wasn't fine with. Maybe because I bought her a $400 sewing machine the year I got my rods/reels. I also have bought her over a $100 worth of scrapbooking stuff. I haven't even mentioned Pampered Chef parties yet.

My wife doesn't fish. She won't consider coming with me. But, she knows I like to fish. 

Now don't get me wrong. If I went out and bought a $400 combo, I'd be in big trouble. But that is because we don't have much $. If we had a lot of money then she would let me buy the nice stuff you guys all have.

That's OK. I'm fine with my ebay rod and my ugly stick. In fact, I have no desire for anything else. My two set ups work great. And neither one cost me over $130.

blah, blah, blah...that said, I'm getting divorced this weekend.


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

...and then she decides to check out the websites you like to frequent. Hmmm, internet porn, ebay, what's this...Pierandsurf.com How do you hide it from the Missus? Interesting topic. Hey I live in Montgomery Village (Virgina Beach, etc.). I wonder...


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

well, this Oct. 20, i will have been married to the same girl for 30 years, i guess she figures if a little fishing expense is all i cost her, she can live with that. though i do see a problem coming with the sportcast usa world's being the 17-18-19 of october, maybe she would like a trip to beautiful crisfield maryland in the fall.


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

I put them in the back of your truck, silly!

As long as she puts clothes and shoes in the Good Samaritan bag each Wednesday with price tags still on them, I just walk in and say "See my new....."


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I'm definately in the just tell the truth crowd. At least for the big $$$ items, the $10-20 trips for gear can go un-noticed.I've been with my girl going on 20 yrs. now and we talk about everything especially major purchases. There's two jobs and one check-book in the family and so far we've both been able to stay put of trouble spending "our" money. Besides I'm low maintenence when it comes to my "habits", I don't need the best or the newest; if it's still working well why replace it??!! Speaking of habits, that's another angle to take, there are a lot of other ones that are more expensive and worse than fishing; she should be glad that's all you do.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Surf-n-Turf,I hope you don't put your gear your hiding in the back of my truck,You never know what I might do with em.......Like donate them to homeless bums,so they don't have to beg for food or money along the intestate off ramps they can use your new stuff to fish with.


----------



## jra3000 (Jun 17, 2001)

I never had a problem with buying anything. My wife has her own bank account and I have mine my pay check goes into my account and hers goes into her account and if she wants to buy something it is with her money and If I want to buy something it comes out of my account haven't had any problems in 12 years of marriage


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Just out of curiosity, do any of you have the "traditonal" family setup where one spouse stays home with the kids and the other one works to support the family? I think that should be renamed the "old school" setup.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

No,But when it comes to being the bread winner,I almost double her take home.But why is it always "our money"?


I love my wife,but I hate it when she accuses me of thinking about fishing or relating to anything to do with tossing lead.She thinks fishing is boring and doesn't seem to understand the concept that I don't need to always bring fish home after a day,a morning or nite of shore fishing.I still have a freezer full of stripers from last season(the Spit).Catch and release is something she doesn't understand,and getting skunked,man ,All I hear is :"With all that expensive fishing equipment,you can't even catch one fish?"Maybe one day I will bring home that skate or ray,tell her if it weren't for the skate or ray I woulda been skunked,and let her clean them bad boys.(tell her the tails emit an eltric charge)

Like I said before,I love my spouse,and I try to be frugal with my money.I know a deal when I see one.I used to be the one who would spend $35 clams on a Blue Lite Special and blow out or lock up the reel,or break a rod tip or guide and go back and by another EL Cheapo.So,why can't women understand a man's fishing gear needs to be as good as a reliable car?  )


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Uh, good luck with that. I wish my wife would understand fishing a little better. I'm hoping to get her to do a little at Hatteras Island this summer. I specifically got the cottage right by the fishing pier in hopes it would strike her interest.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Husky, I have a 'old school' type of family setup.  After our son was born last year we decided to lower our standard of living so she can spend more time with the kid. Its a big change going from two income to one. It took a hit on my fishing stuff, I now have to be more discipline to buy and go fishing, no more compulsion spurge... 

I like Sandcrab's idea of getting fishing stuff for christmas and birthday. I would not mind having new fishing toy twice a year.

I also like the idea of taking my wife fishing. Maybe she'll get interested... a good reason to buy her a 'setup.'  

DC Rockfish regulation is out, starting May 4 you can keep two 18 to 35 inches.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Guys,

If you can get your spouse involved in fishing, you have it made! I take my wife to SPSP and we get all set up and watch the sunrise while sipping morning coffee. Nothing like checking out the lighthouse when the sun is on it. She understands my love for fishing and just being out enjoying it.

I will not lie to you guys - I buy high quality stuff and pay dearly for it, but I also take really good care of my gear. I have setups that I have had for years and they still work like new. I learned a long time ago that to replace really cheap gear every trip to the ocean is not worth it. If I had to buy new stuff every time I turned around I know my wife would encourage me to spend a little more to make it last.

By the way - I only get one new setup each year - It is a COMBINED Christmas/Birthday gift.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

So Janghuah, since you are making all the money is it tempting to just say "well, I'm amking it, I'll spend it" and just impulse buy (when you have the $ of course)?


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Been married to my Lady for 34 years, and never once had a problem. Just retired couple of years ago, and just about get what I want with her blessing. Guess she gets what she wants or wanted all those years, so now I"m catching up..Never tried to B&^%&**&^^& her and never had a problem....


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

I do the single income thing and it's worked out pretty good for us. We moved to Tidewater for a better quality of life too - not to mention its a closer hop to go fishing and surfing than it was from DC.
Anyway, back to the thread - I was doing good 'hiding' the new equipment (in plain sight in the garage) until I ordered rods from BPS. When she noticed one rod case in the garage, she noticed them all. 
For the 7 footers and under, I store them in a vertical rod holders bunched in 2's so they look like one rod.


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

I'm going to have to go with telling the truth on this one. There's really no point in hiding a large purchase they'll find out anyway. my 2 year aniversary is coming up May 5th and i haven't had a problem purchasing whatever i want for fishing as long as i let her know first. We are also living on one income just because it's cheaper for my wife to stay at home then it is for her to work and pay for daycare. 

Anyway what I did was give up a habit of mine and used the money from that towards fishing stuff.. I use to smoke 1 carton a week ($23.00) down here. So i take the money and it goes into a savings account... then whenever i go fishing i use that money or whenever i want to buy something it comes out of there... i usually end up with quite a bit of money left over at the end of the year so then i splurge and buy all my new equipment i think i might need for the next season. 


Tight Lines  


Tim


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

i NEED To quit smoking!


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

my old lady doesnt like fishing or eating them. she's a girly girl and thinks if she goes fishing she shouldnt have to bait the hook or take the fish off the hook. she also thinks that im self centered and self absorbed because I go fishing on my day off instead of doing HER taxes... but I love her anyway!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I do the one income thing as well. The only reason I asked was I wonder how it changes the whole spousal support of fishing gear.
I guess that would depend mainly on income though. I used to say to my wife "I work hard to provide for the family. I should be able to buy myself something once in a while". It usually works well.
But there's a fine line there. Got to be careful how I word it--if I make it somehow seem like what my wife does at home with the kids is trivial--thats when it gets ugly.


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

NS$D, yep you sure do! Them fish can smell ya a mile away!  

I don't hide my stuff either and we each have our own accounts. I say nothing about her spending and she says nothing about mine (except when I want a new grill). Of course we are at the age that our kids are grown and we have 3 1/2 grand children (fourth due in July).

Best advice anyone could give you is to be honest, period. Too many lies to cover the first one and sooner or later you forget who you told what to.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Hate to get off the subject,but I jaut bought a new grill ,lat year.Yeah know the one you can cook eggs and pancakes on.Charcoleless too!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

woo nice... grill eggs? I got a Weber Gas grill last year. My wife first was like why do you want to spend 300 bucks on a weber when other brands are so much cheaper. She now knows why we bought a Weber. Good quality, lasts 20 years... I guess its kind of like fishing gear.

She also likes the fact that I cook more because of the grill...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Ain't nothing like having breakfast outside on Sunday mornings,unless I was fishing.Have you seen the cooler that converts to a grill?

Fresh fried round-heads and side of suds-----yuumy


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

My girl has the best job going for a working Mom (IMHO), she's a teacher, which means she's off most of the same days as the boys plus summers too!! That also means she's over worked (2-3hrs. extra work almost every night) and underpaid, which in turn means the larger portion of our checkbook comes from my paycheck. I don't feel that should be a barganing chip for me to do the majority of the spending though. Heck if the math was done and the truth told the larger portion of the "extra" money goes toward keeping the boys happy. We have an unwritten rule that anything over $100 is usually a topic of disscusion which keeps us both happy most of the time.I too tried getting her fishing, but the interest just wasn't there so I take my day trips during the year and when we go to Hatteras she suns & reads while the boys and I fish & surf.


----------



## julesvaughan (May 10, 2002)

ok guys, it is really funny to sit here and read all of ya'lls posts about hiding the gear from your wives. We don't have that problem because I am almost as fish crazy as hubby is. We used to buy cheap fishing stuff, we just didn't have alot of $, but as much as it kept breaking, even with my repairs we kept having to replace cheap rods and reels. We started buying higher quality equipment a little at a time. It has taken awhile, but most of our stuff is fairly good quality, and there are a couple of cheap poles still hanging on. However the one thing I stress with my husband is maintenance, if we have to replace something because we were careless, that cheeses me off. Every year we spend a good portion of our tax return at green top or dicks And some at walmart to get the extras-new lamps, chairs. I also encourage our friends and family to give him gift certificates to green top or dicks for his b-day or Xmas. Also he will cook dinner when there is fish, maybe if you cook the fish for your wives they will be more "approving" but be sure to clean the kitchen afterwards. I really don't think you should lie about the gear, because when a woman catches you in a lie, the wrath is worse than telling her the truth from the begining. Or get her something she wants to balance out the fishing gear.
Jules  
Fish on!


----------



## Frankiethewheel (Sep 3, 2002)

Hey There!
I just tell her that I got a hell of a deal on line that the stores couldn't touch. I sure hope your buying that new rod from digitaldaggar.com he has the best prices on the tica line. Tellem' I sent you he'll take car of ya.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

advantages of being 14s list is growing:
Dont need fishing license
*Brand new* dont have to hide equipment from wife


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

My wife Got mad at me because I didn't buy a new rod .
She took me to Bass Pro shop for my birthday and wanted to get me a new rod , but I have enough good rods now.
So I told her I,ll take a rain check for a future purchase , she agreed . 
I guess I,m one lucky SOB.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

fishnkid,just you wait!What ever you do,heed this advice,"Don't ever date a woman that asks<why do you waste your time fishing?"


----------

